# painting new hive boxes



## BeeGora (Oct 22, 2013)

I've seen several recommendations on here for Eco Wood Treatment. You can get it at Home Depot but you have to order it online first they don't stock it. I read the reviews and ordered some but it hasn't gotten here yet. Whatever you decide to use, I would only do the outside.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Under no conditions should you paint the inside of the box. Paint the edges only if you must. The best paint to use is a premier house paint that is being sold for $5-10 a gallon because the customer didn't like the color. 

I personally like any green or tawny gold color because the hives blend into the background and are stealthy which I like. But I can't resist a robins egg blue either. I don't use any really dark colors because I don't want the heat absorption. I prefer a latex as there is not a lot of loud smell left that may make the bees decide they do not like this stinky house and abscound. After painting let them air outside in the sun for as long as you have before use.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Outside only, latex paint with a good quality primer first. It will save you a lot of trouble later on.


----------



## newbeeguy (Feb 20, 2014)

Alrighty then, I'll paint the outside, and the bees can paint the inside. I have to paint the edges, because it is 3/4 ply wood. It will have a few months to dry out doors before it is put to use. As I see it, painting is to preserve and protect the wood, and since it is just the outside, if I use a spar varnish that should not affect the bees, as there wont be any out gas accumulation inside the hive that would be any worse than the glue used in the ply wood in the first place. I know that is not a purist ideal, but this is the real world.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

I would suggest that you seal the edges of the plywood with TiteBond II or III before painting.


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

BeeCurious said:


> I would suggest that you seal the edges of the plywood with TiteBond II or III before painting.


I'll second that. You may even want to seal the edges with glue a couple of times to make sure all the pores are completely sealed before painting. It will extend the life of the plywood many times over. That's the weak spot.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Who said anything about plywood?


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

sqkcrk said:


> Who said anything about plywood?


The op in post 5


----------



## NewJoe (Jul 1, 2012)

I only paint the outside, but I seriously doubt that it would hurt anything to paint the inside also.


----------



## hjsmith00843 (Jan 17, 2014)

This will be my first season too. The hive bodies I painted the outside and edges only, the bottom i painted all of the surfaces, tops just the outside and i did not use any paint on the inner covers.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Go ahead. Abscounds are swarms for someone to catch too. It matters.


NewJoe said:


> I only paint the outside, but I seriously doubt that it would hurt anything to paint the inside also.


----------



## NewJoe (Jul 1, 2012)

is this actually a real problem? I have not tried it, but I would seriously doubt if it would cause them to leave just because the paint on the inside.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I know someone who runs thousands of hives who does just that, paint the insides too. Why does VanceG think that's a problem? What is the negative impact?


----------



## psfred (Jul 16, 2011)

The negative impact is that you a paying for paint that the bees are going to cover in propolis anyway. Just let them take care of the inside and save the expense.

I've been giving the wood a couple coats of boiled linseed oil before applying primer. The first boxes I did a few years back are peeling in some places where the primer is not adhering very well (high quality alkyd primer, too), so I think using the linseed oild, which penetrates into the wood before polymerizing, should help with adhesion of the paint.

Painting the box edges can make them stick together badly -- and the bees will do a good job of propolising them anyway.

The most important place to keep protected is the box joints or rabbets. Water penetration into the joint will inevitably result in rot sooner or later, it's very important to keep those joints completely waterproof.

Peter


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Vance thinks it is bad to paint the inside of the box because poorly aired out painted boxes placed newly into use full of foundation by hobbyists tends to cause a lot of colonies to abscound. That is why I think it is a problem. Professionals would know how to avoid that problem. If it is important to prove me wrong, by all means lead the newbees into trouble. I am wrong a lot but not about this.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Vance G said:


> If it is important to prove me wrong, by all means lead the newbees into trouble. I am wrong a lot but not about this.


I don't know why you have to take on that sort of attitude. Just like everything else in beekeeping there are many ways to do the same thing and many opinions. None of which are put out there to prove you wrong or mislead anyone into trouble.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Since you're using plywood, I would recommend you at least prime everything, inside, outside, and all edges. I've seen raw plywood delaminate on the inside surfaces, even with propolis all over it.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Maybe some folks find the use of plywood satisfactory, but I don't. Not for building boxes.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I have boxes I painted inside and out 15 years ago and they are still in good shape, I gave them 2 coats of latex exterior no primer


----------



## NewJoe (Jul 1, 2012)

Vance G said:


> Vance thinks it is bad to paint the inside of the box ...... That is why I think it is a problem. ........ If it is important to prove me wrong, by all means lead the newbees into trouble. I am wrong a lot but not about this.


everyone has opinions....and you shared yours, and I shared mine.....I have no intention of trying to prove anyone wrong....and certainly do not intend to lead anyone wrong....just simply giving my opinion.

We paint our homes inside and out...and I certainly hope it is safe for my family to be in a painted house....so my opinion is it will not hurt my insects either.


----------



## NewJoe (Jul 1, 2012)

sqkcrk said:


> Maybe some folks find the use of plywood satisfactory, but I don't. Not for building boxes.


I have had good luck with plywood over the years for many projects.....as long as water does not stand on it, I have found that it holds up great...sometimes even better than a lot of whitewood boards do.

The boxes I built with it two years ago still look good, and I still haven't painted some of them. :scratch:


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I have seen plywood boxes that didn't last 5 years and wooden board boxes that have lasted decades.


----------



## NewJoe (Jul 1, 2012)

perhaps....I will let you know more after a few more years


----------



## newbeeguy (Feb 20, 2014)

Well there are pros and cons of plywood. It is a little harder on tools in my opinion, but about 1/4 the cost of say hickory boards. I take the hint of using TB3 on the edges, its good advice. I like the bare wood look, is why I favor urethane for the outside. for the inside, I think bare sanded wood is fine, in central New Mexico we have a dry climate so I am not too worried about the wood getting wet and rotting. I am more worried that the bees won't thrive in the climate. The hive will be located in pine forest so there should be plenty of propolis for the bees to work with. this hive wont get bees until after the last frost danger in late May. that should give it time to air out.


----------



## Woodchip (May 29, 2013)

If you ever think that in the future you might want to get your apiary to be "certified" using the *Certified Naturally Grown* guidelines found here: http://www.naturallygrown.org/programs/apiary-standards 
then you do not want to paint the interior of your hive. The *CNG* standards are almost impossible for someone like me to meet in an urban situation.


----------



## newbeeguy (Feb 20, 2014)

thanks to some of you, i got a gallon of acrylic latex exterior oops for 7 bucks and am now happily painting the outsides only.


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

with plywood painting or sealing and painting the top and bottom edges would be a real good idea.


----------



## newbeeguy (Feb 20, 2014)

mathesonequip said:


> with plywood painting or sealing and painting the top and bottom edges would be a real good idea.


yes,I painted all exposed edges with TB3 glue to seal them up.


----------



## newbeeguy (Feb 20, 2014)

One coat of tb3 on the edges, and two coats of paint on the outside and all edges. now hard at work on building frames. thanks everyone for very good advice.


----------



## tommysnare (Jan 30, 2013)

paint the outside only. the bees will seal the inside for themselves.
exterior 'oops' paint is fine. we do a few coats and heavily on the joints/end grain.


----------



## Bodhited (Jul 2, 2013)

What if you had someone paint the box for you and gave poor instructions.....?

Brand new box painted inside and out because I wasn't clear. Can I use it or just get a new one?


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Bodhited said:


> Brand new box painted inside and out because I wasn't clear. Can I use it or just get a new one?


You're fine...........use it. Was just no need to paint it....................


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

snl said:


> You're fine...........use it. Was just no need to paint it....................


about 40 or 50 years ago usda recommended that the insides be painted. your fine. a couple of days ago I was asked what to do, a new keeper painted the frames, I suggested rotating them out, the foundation was not painted at least..


----------



## mark williams (Jan 19, 2003)

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?295507-Painting-boxes


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>about 40 or 50 years ago usda recommended that the insides be painted

yes, with lead paint... that was a GREAT idea...


----------

